# "New" Angel Eye Headlights For '05-'06 Altima



## blkmgc06 (Aug 30, 2008)

All, 
I am selling a pair of "Brand New" angel eye headlights for '05-'06 Altimas. These lights also includes all new bulbs (non-HID). I am sacrificing price for a quick sell. For local pick up, the pair will go for $250 (I live in Jacksonville, Alabama). Should the pair have to be shipped in the Continential US, the pair will go for $325.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

It would probably sell ALOT faster if you posted a pic or even a link, as to what they look like.


----------



## blkmgc06 (Aug 30, 2008)

What's up, Metro273. That's a good idea...I'll try to put a video on You Tube tomorrow. 

I'm in Jacksonville, Alabama, but I'm originally from Maywood, IL (one chitown's many western burbs). Thanks again for looking out!


----------



## blkmgc06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Please go to youtube.com to see these cool looking lights. Once on youtube web site, put in "Altima angel eye headlights" in video search bar.


----------



## 350nismo99 (Nov 20, 2008)

hey man im intrested in the angel eyes are they still for sale?


----------



## blkmgc06 (Aug 30, 2008)

What's up, 350nismo99. The lights are still for sale. Where are you located?


----------

